# Can you sublimate OVER an already sublimated design?



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

just wondering.
Im looking at some nylon/spandex leggings and some chiffon and rayon shirts that already have been sublimated


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

no. since sublimation is a dye process image what color you would get if you put red on green etc


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Charles, it all depends what you are over-sublimating with. I had a customer bring me some sublimated shirts that they wanted "converted" to their bowling team shirts. I printed out their team name and pressed to the back and their own names and pressed to the front. All my stuff was done in black and worked out great.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Not a good idea to dye-sub over something already dye-subbed.

What keeps the first one from color shifting or worse?


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

thought i posted a reply...

anyway, im not so much worried about color, im wondering if the fibers will re-accept more color from the second sublimate, or if the action of heat pressing it the first time makes the fibers less susceptible to receiving new color.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

wackhaus said:


> thought i posted a reply...
> 
> anyway, im not so much worried about color, im wondering if the fibers will re-accept more color from the second sublimate, or if the action of heat pressing it the first time makes the fibers less susceptible to receiving new color.


Technically, you can dye-sub over already sublimated shirt, fabric will be just as receptive. 

Practically - depends on the previous print and what you want to add to it. There is a high risk that previous print will bleed or ghost, some colour could be "lifted" from it while you are applying new transfer or new and old colours will mix in a way that looks very muddy and unattractive.

In saying that - with care you can add new elements to already printed shirt, like Cathy said. We also added names and logos to shirts that have been already dye-subbed.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

We have no issues. Our shirts are fully dyed and the come out really nice when we print over them. Just keep the temp and time as low as you can while still getting good colors.










Good luck!


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

Max Dos said:


> We have no issues. Our shirts are fully dyed and the come out really nice when we print over them. Just keep the temp and time as low as you can while still getting good colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, whats this then. which part was fully dyed and then sublimated over.
also, where did you get that shirt? can you press into the white rectangle?


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Wackhaus

We make the shirts. They're fully dyed in black except for the white rectangle or custom shape.


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

Max Dos said:


> Hi Wackhaus
> 
> We make the shirts. They're fully dyed in black except for the white rectangle or custom shape.


no way!
whats the fabrication.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

They're made with performance polyester, wicking, antibacterial and UV protection. Really nice feel. See my signature.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Max...you are using a dye to make the shirt black and not dye-subbing them black right?


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Unlce

It's a mixed technique, and our trade secret .


----------

